# How do I import Favorites folder into Chrome?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Okay, so I tried how they suggest: 

On your computer, open Chrome.
At the top right, click More .
Select Bookmarks Import Bookmarks and Settings.
Select the program that contains the bookmarks you'd like to import.
Click Import.
Click Done..........but under "select the program" it only lists IE and Firefox, which I do not use, and HTML file. I have the Favorites on another Chrome page (I maintain work and personal gmail accounts), and on my hard drive. How can I access it and import it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you would need to export the favorites as an HTML file from Chrome before you can import them into another chrome account.

If you use a Chrome (Google) account, you can sync them together by signing in to Chrome with the same account. Then they both can be on both instances of Chrome at the same time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

save the gmail bookmarks as a html file 
and import

I prefer to use an account synced to chrome and then all the bookmarks, saved passwords just sync to the new PC 
look in settings


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

James- how do I do those things? Wayne - I have two gmail accounts: one personal one for work. The stuff gets confusing to me....I don't want to "share" between them.....please clarify.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on chrome
goto the 3 dots
choose 
bookmark manager
click on the folder you want to export
click on organise
export bookmarks to HTML file


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Okay, I did as you said, but it always imports the entire Bookmarks Bar with the Favorites as a subfolder. Tried it several times. To recap: two gmail accounts, work and personal. The Favorites folder is on work, I want it on personal. I go to work, bm mgr., and I see FOLDERS on the left, ORGANIZE on right. I select the Favorites folder on left, it's clearly highlighted alone; nothing else. Under ORGANIZE, I select export as html.....I switch to personal account, bm mgr., go to import html, I see the folder there. I open it, it's the entire Bookmarks Bar every time........help??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i cant test as I have all my book marks synced between about 6 devices so - dont want to destroy all those 1000's of bookmarks i have

you may be able to move the
bookmarks
bookmarks.bak
files from
*C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default*

never tried ,

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/0ycmxhApcoI


----------

